# Very low HCG and slow rising after FET - success stories please!



## San Diego

Hello,

I need some IVF support if that's okay ladies, I've read that frozen embryos can be late implanters and I'm praying that this fourth round of treatment will result in a longed for sibling for my 3.5 year old son. 

My FET test day was Wed 22 Jan but due to a previous FET chemical pregnancy in Nov 13, I requested my bloods be tested early. On Tue 21 Jan, my betas were very low at 14 and by Fri 24 Jan, they'd only risen to 27. I've read that they're supposed to double ideally in 48 hours but within 72 hours is still normal. I'm still showing positive on pink dye pregnancy tests but it's not got any darker, even a week later, so I'm really hoping for some lovely success stories to stop me going crazy and testing like a mad women! My clinic won't blood test me again but said to do a digital test on Fri 31 Jan, I'm guessing to test if it's now in the 2-3 week window which is greater than 200 HCG. 

Any support or advice would be greatly received. 
Many thanks xx


----------



## MoBaby

I'm so sorry you are dealing with this :( How many days past transfer were you? I have seen a few success stories but your betas are extremely low.. In all honestly I would prepare for this fet not to stick but be hopeful it will. I hope your test shows a nice 2-3 Friday. Maybe bean just took sometime getting used to being in there? I've had 2 chemical pregnancies after transfers and 2 miscarriages so i feel for you.


----------



## San Diego

Thanks MoBaby, your profile rings a bell, I think you may have responded to my chemical pregnancy question in November. I'm so pleased to see you're in your third trimester, my goodness you've had your IVF stresses, it's great to see happy endings! This is our fourth round (1st two were BFNs) in the past 12 months so I'm really hoping I'm one of those rare cases you read about on these forums. 

I had natural FET and OTD was 12dp5dt. Can you remember what your betas were for your two CP's, I didn't have mine tested with my last CP so have nothing to compare with but know they're extremely low, like you say. 

My first pregnancy was a planned c-sec due to a long term breach, I couldn't recommend it highly enough. 

Thanks again.


----------



## MoBaby

Happy endings do happen! Sometimes take a lot of patience though!!

I don't remember my betas; I think one was a 5 by beta time and I had a positive clear blue digital with 1-2 the day before. For the other chemical all I remember is I had a positive test but it kept getting lighter and was faint on beta day.

My c section is planned due to previous surgery, breech baby and my uterine abnormality. It's a few weeks early too. I'm glad but nervous!


----------



## San Diego

Just been reading your blog MoBaby, bet you can't wait until March! Enjoy every second of your baby xx


----------



## San Diego

Just a little update to say my test line was noticeably darker today but I'm still showing 1-2 weeks on CBD at 5+1 weeks. Am remaining positive though as if my betas were to be doubling at the 48 hour rate, it should have been around 54 on Sun 26th Jan, 102 on Tue 28th and hopefully over 200 by Thu 30th which is tomorrow so I was silly to test today! Am going to hold out until Saturday before using CBD again, I hate waiting for those words to appear as it was such a shock seeing "Not Pregnant" appear a week after the positive result last year! Any success stories to keep me going, I'm trying to practice a more optimistic approach to IVF as opposed to fearing the worst and it actually happening the last 3 cycles!


----------



## MoBaby

My cbd showed 2-3 when my hcg was well over 5000 so I wouldn't rely on those indicators. I'm glad the line is darker!!! Yay!!! You may have a sticky bean in there after all.


----------



## San Diego

I tested positive again first this morning so phoned my clinic and they have booked me in for a scan a week today where I'll be 6+2 weeks. I don't know why they aren't offering me blood tests as in my mind, I can at least be saved another week of "what if miracles happen". I wasn't going to digital test today but I've since caved and it's still saying 1-2 weeks so less than 200hcg which is not what I wanted to see. Just want closure to this one way or other as the not knowing is torturous.


----------



## MoBaby

Can you ask for a repeat beta? Will they let you if you ask again?


----------



## San Diego

Phew I managed to persuade my clinic to blood test me next Tue 4 Feb so at least I'll know if I'm still in with a chance by then. My gut feeling is that I've got a slow starter and it's going to be okay so I really hope my intuition is right, I knew last year that something was wrong and was proven correct then. I've been following a UK blog called Catching Rainbows Fertility by a lovely lady called Lucy and despite never having met her nor paid for any of her online services, she's sending me regular PMA emails to keep me going. She told me yesterday that betas should rise by at least 60% in 48 hours so not to be disheartened by CBD still showing 1-2 weeks yesterday (Fri 31 Jan) as I'm not predicted to hit 200hcg until Sun 2nd Feb so fingers crossed she's right...

Fri 24 Jan = 27 was last beta taken 

Predicted:
Sun 26 Jan = 43
Tue 28 Jan = 69
Thu 30 Jan = 110
Sat 1 Feb = 176 
Mon 3 Feb = 281


----------



## MoBaby

Look at this chart to. It's reported betas that resulted in a healthy pregnancy::
https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single


----------



## San Diego

Gutted my pregnancy test today was so faint and I confirmed it's still less than 200hcg as CBD was still 1-2 weeks at 5+4. Pretty sure I'll have dropped to zero by Tuesday's blood test. In case anyone is following, I'll update Tuesday.


----------



## MoBaby

So sorry :(


----------



## San Diego

So much for my positivity...my hcg was only 21 on Tuesday so am stopping my meds and the clinic said to expect a bleed within a week. Two failed IVFs and now two chemical pregnancies are hard on the soul! Thanks for your support ladies xx


----------



## MoBaby

So sorry :(


----------

